# XCode : compiler source en C sans passer par projet



## clampin (29 Juin 2006)

Salut,

Est-ce qu'il est possible de compiler directement un fichier en C sans passer par l'étape de projet "standart tools" ?

ça fait un peu con tout mes dossiers avec mes petit essais. 

(oui, je sais, je peux compiler tout aussi rapidement avec la commande gcc lefichier.c -o leNomDeSortie).

Merci


----------



## molgow (29 Juin 2006)

XCode n'est qu'un front-end pour GCC.

La commande :
_*shell%* gcc_

Pour l'aide :
_*shell%* man gcc_


----------

